# My DIY x2 Recurve Bow Case



## buttmold (Feb 7, 2013)

Took me 2 days and about 70 dollars worth of supplies.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Solitairex79 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks great.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice! Esp. the inside lining and outside covering --- where'd you get the materials? Do you have any tips for the application? I'm currently using green eco-felt from a craft store and wanting something nicer:


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

That came out real nice !


----------

